# Webinterface von Lacie 5Big anpassen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
weiß jemand ob man das Webinterface einer Lacie Netzwerkfestplatte 5 Big anpassen kann?
Also ich würde gerne das Lacie Logo ändern. Weil wir haben hier einen zugriff von außen für Kunden eingerichtet und das sieht ja schon dämlich aus wenn Kunden dann das Lacie Logo zu sehen bekommen und nicht das von uns.

Viele Grüße

PS: Falls ich das falsche Forum gewählt habe wäre es nett wenn der Beitrag verschoben werden könnte!


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (12. Januar 2010)

Hey,

hast du evtl Shell Zugriff auf die Kiste? Vielleicht kommt man ja dann irgendwie an die versteckten Files des Webservers?
Ich denke das der Anbieter schon von Haus aus dafür sorgt, dass das System sehr abgesichert ist.

Hab mal kurz google gefragt und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:
http://nerdicism.com/2009/07/jailbreaking-lacie-big-ethernet-disk-look-mummy-no-skrewdrivers/
Es wird nicht im Sinne von Lacie sein aber für dich sicherlich sinnvoll?

Hier die Suchanfrage für weitere Tipps:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&...G=Suche&lr=&aq=&oq=Lacie+5+Big+get+root+acces

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Januar 2010)

Danke dir für deine Suche.
Aber ein echter Jailbreak ist mir etwas zu risikoreich. Den auf der Platte sind schon zuviele Daten um die jetzt grad mal runterzuziehen um sicher zu gehen das mir da nix abschmiert.
Weil in den Komentaren hat einer ja durch das zurücknehmen des Hacks alle seine Daten verloren.

Also im grunde will ich ja nur eine Datei erstezen. Aber deshalb meine Daten verlieren nee Danke.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (15. Januar 2010)

Ja das kann ich verstehen, wäre mir im Regulärbetrieb auch zu Risikoreich... 
Aber sonst wüsste ich auch nicht wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte.


----------

